# 06 Brute Force won't run when hot.



## Madrummer (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey guys I have been lurking on this forum for a while now without signing up and there is a lot of good info on here and it has helped me a great deal working on this machine, but I have run into a dead end at the moment. 

06 Brute force 750. Was sitting for a long time and would only run on choke. I pulled the carbs cleaned them up, drained the fuel tank and changed the plugs. The machine idles great and runs well. However after about 5-10 minutes of riding (usually just out of pushing distance to my garage) the quad will not idle and once you let off the throttle it will die and be impossible to start until it cools down for about half an hour. 

I pulled the fuel pickup tube and checked the screen, looks brand new. Not clogged at all. Pulled the fuel output hose on the mechanical pump to check to make sure it was operating properly and it was flowing plenty of fuel when cranking, ruling out a vacuum leak or fuel pressure problem. I have read that the choke sometimes acts funny and sticks but I didn't notice anything wrong when I had it apart. The machine doesn't have that many hours on it so I'm kindof ruling out a motor problem or valve adjustment. But all I can think of is pulling the carbs again and doing a full rebuild on them. 

I am not very familiar with these quads. Any other things I could check? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

It sounds like the gas tank vent check valve could be closed shut. The temporary check for this is to unscrew your gas tank cap a little to allow air to enter the tank when running. If the vent check valve is stuck closed,you'll pull a vacuum on the tank which will have the symptoms your having.


----------



## Madrummer (Oct 19, 2014)

Unfortunately I tried that as well yesterday when I was messing with the fuel pump. Kindof trying to work my way through the signal flow of the fuel system. No change. Throttle response even cold could be better. I have all the plastics off and I'm going to order a rebuild kit for the carbs. Maybe the mixture isn't right when Its hot and it's flooding and bogging down. In the meantime could I have a bad coil? Insufficient spark when heated up? I tried the old screwdriver trick while I was turning it over, but it's difficult to do while running.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

I have had coils break down after they warm up do the resistance test cold then again after it dies

---------- Post added at 05:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 AM ----------

Also check to see if the buss connector mod has been done it will cause all kinds of electrical problems


----------



## Turkeythug13 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hdgggg


----------



## Turkeythug13 (Jul 28, 2016)

My brute is doing the EXACT same thing!! Did you ever figure out the problem??


----------



## Tarnold (Oct 28, 2020)

2014 kawasaki brute force 750 won't start after fan comes on unless I wait like 5 mins then it will work


----------

